# joke in the movie slingblade



## Skyeg

slingblade is one of my favoret movies.  however ther is a joke in it i dont understand at all.... and this has been bothering me for a long time.  heres  baisicly what the joke is:

"two men are standing on a bridge peeing in the water. one man is from oklahoma(i think) and the other was from arkansas.  the one from oklahoma say the water is deep and the one from arkansas said the water was cold."

i dont get it... has anyone seen the movie? do you get it?


----------



## photobug

Think about it. You're standing on a bridge, taking a leak. You say the water is cold. How would you know without dangling a body part in the water?

And what would be the logical body part to dangle in the water while taking a leak?


----------



## Skyeg

ok,  wow im surprised i didnt think of that. thank you... now i can go back to life and not worry about that joke.


----------



## Luminosity

Lol @ this thread.....


----------



## Skyeg

photobug...your comment explain the cold part...but why does the other guy say the water is deep?  i think there might be a little more to it or something.


----------



## MDowdey

because he touched the bottom with his "unit"

md


----------



## photobug

Not having seen the flick, I suspect the water is clear and the first gentleman is commenting on the depth by what he's _observed_. 

Joke makes no sense otherwise.


----------



## Luminosity

MDowdey said:
			
		

> "unit"



:LOL:


----------



## deencarolh

Luminosity said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "unit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL:
Click to expand...


Luminosity,, hope your mom told you about shrinkage!


----------



## Luminosity

deencarolh said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "unit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luminosity,, hope your mom told you about shrinkage!
Click to expand...


She did.
(a'la Forrest Gump ) 
My momma said that a man exposed to the cold is a humble man


----------



## Luminosity

And Confucious would like to add his bit too ..
"Man who test water depth with 'unit' is show-off".


----------



## nikon90s

photobug said:
			
		

> How would you know without dangling a body part in the water?
> And what would be the logical body part to dangle in the water while taking a leak?



Now that is a great quote   and too many others to quote too


----------

